# Swimming with the Goldens



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I always love your photos!
Is that Lush looking for fish in the 3rd photo?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous Goldens!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome pictures of goldens doing what they love best


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunning photos!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! They were so tired after a long hike, that they just glided around and hung out in the water.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jennifer1 said:


> I always love your photos!
> Is that Lush looking for fish in the 3rd photo?


That is Copley fishing. Lush is one up on him, as he has caught one and she nabbed two.

Here is Lush. She puts her head under for so long it is silly:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love love love these!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

hey enjoy being in the water so much .There is no place in life that I would rather be more.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing shots Jill! Hope you have insurance on that camera. LOL.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is Copley fishing. Lush is one up on him, as he has caught one and she nabbed two.
> 
> Here is Lush. She puts her head under for so long it is silly:


You said Lush puts her head under the water? How do you keep the water out of her ears and does he have a problem with her ears?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Amazing shots Jill! Hope you have insurance on that camera. LOL.


I dropped my camera into the river where I was photographing my dogs last summer. Glug, glug, glug... right down to the bottom and ever seen again. Fortunately it was a $99 Nikon Cool Pix from Walmart so I just popped over there (pretty much the only store in that small town...) and got another one.

Great photos! Makes me want to take the girls out for a swim!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bentman2 said:


> You said Lush puts her head under the water? How do you keep the water out of her ears and does he have a problem with her ears?


She gets her whole body under. I think there is a photo somewhere on the forum- I will try to find one. No, no problems with her ears. I am so grateful she is not prone to ear issues or hot spots. I clean her ears whenever she gets a bath, but that is it. 

Here it is:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

fourlakes said:


> I dropped my camera into the river where I was photographing my dogs last summer. Glug, glug, glug... right down to the bottom and ever seen again. Fortunately it was a $99 Nikon Cool Pix from Walmart so I just popped over there (pretty much the only store in that small town...) and got another one.
> 
> Great photos! Makes me want to take the girls out for a swim!


I went a good 7 years with no big camera disaster, but then I lost my nice Canon Mark IV this spring bc I had turned my back to the dogs standing in the dock to give directions to a kayaker. Mystic decided to cannonball into the water, and he knocked the camera on the way by. RIP camera. I just use a really old Rebel right now. Maybe someday, I will afford another nice one, but it is doubtful, lol.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is Copley fishing. Lush is one up on him, as he has caught one and she nabbed two.


Gosh that brings back memories of the fisher dogs once on the forum, including my boy of course  Thanks for the smile 

Great shots as always Jill :dblthumb2


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Gosh that brings back memories of the fisher dogs once on the forum, including my boy of course  Thanks for the smile
> 
> Great shots as always Jill :dblthumb2


I know!! I never had Fisher Dogs before but you and Jo Ellen had them. Those are still the Varsity fishing dogs- these guys are jv.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pictures, especially the the completely submerged shots. We always laugh because Cookie will usually go in the water only deep enough that her tail does not get wet, so I am impressed by your swimmers!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> She gets her whole body under. I think there is a photo somewhere on the forum- I will try to find one. No, no problems with her ears. I am so grateful she is not prone to ear issues or hot spots. I clean her ears whenever she gets a bath, but that is it.
> 
> Here it is:


 
Wow, that is incredible about your dogs. Bentley love to submerge his big head under water too but he has had some ear issues. Your dogs are amazing and we love the pictures. :wave:


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are some absolutely spectacular goldens!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful dogs, stunning photography.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! We are going swimming in a few minutes, bc then it is bath day for the weekend show. No pro handlers this weekend, so we will see if we can go fro the lake to the show ring and back to the lake, while still showing well. Probably not!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stunning*

Stunning dogs and pictures!
My hubby just bought a Nikon AW110, it's an underwater camera. We take it in the pool every weekend and get shots of Tucker and Tonka and their friends that come over to swim.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Stunning dogs and pictures!
> My hubby just bought a Nikon AW110, it's an underwater camera. We take it in the pool every weekend and get shots of Tucker and Tonka and their friends that come over to swim.


That is beyond cool! I would love to do that, especially for Lush when she is all the way under.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ljilly*

Ljilly

This is what it looks like.
He takes lots of pics in the pool and doesn't worry about getting it wet.
Nikon Coolpix AW110 16 Megapixels, Waterproof & Shockproof Digital Camera - Black


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Love the pictures.

Thanks

Mike D


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Fishing? Wow! Those are some talented pups. I bet you could just watch them for hours.


----------

